# Red Alert 2 problem



## Hobosanta (Sep 8, 2005)

I'll have to explain the full situation really, so it might take a while to read, sorry!

About a year ago, i bought a copy of Red alert 2 and installed it, to the best of my memory, perfectly fine. I played it, then the soviet cd cracked while in the drive because i left the game paused for about half an hour and i guess it got too hot. I was annoyed, but not that annoyed, as i could still play the allied disk.
Then i got yuris revenge, that installed fine and (i really should have learned from the first time) i left it paused for an hour and that cracked too. Now i was very annoyed, but could still play the original red alert without the expansion. Then i installed a mod ( i think it was called overkill?) but it wouldnt play, so i removed it, but then red alert 2 wouldnt run and came up with the "insert correct cd error".

This was all about 6 months ago, then 2 days ago i bought the game again cause it was cheap, but i get the same message even though i removed all red alert 2 stuff from my pc and changing compatibilty gives me the "RA2.exe has encountered an error and needs to close" error.

So, any ideas please?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What operating system are you running?


----------



## Hobosanta (Sep 8, 2005)

Im running XP (home edition), both copies of the game are totally legal and everything, ive tried the stuff in the "Insert correct cd" topic from microsoft and it still wont work.


----------



## Cheezmeister (Jun 16, 2005)

Can you elaborate a little? Leave out no details, as details are reeeeeeally important with RA2, picky devil it is. Were you able to install okay? Are you just using hte Allied RA2 disc? When exactly did you get the error? And so on


----------



## Hobosanta (Sep 8, 2005)

Ok, i get the same problem with both discs and what happens is, it autoruns and brings up the sold out menu (its a Sold Out series disc) and i choose install and it comes up with the license agreement, i accept it and it pauses a second, then comes up with "insert correct cd in drive".
I've tried using the setup files on the disk and they don't even bring up the license agreement, just come up with the "insert correct cd" message. Attmpting to install my old allied disc from the first purchase also has the exact same problems, just without the sold out menu, as it brings up the normal autorun menu, with the guy who says "military software detected".
If there's any more info you need, just ask, as i've probably missed something out,


----------



## Cheezmeister (Jun 16, 2005)

Hmmmm.....that's weird, deciding it doesn't see the CD halfway through. Usually, it's either happy or it's not, if you know what I mean, not changing its mind. THe only thing I can think of is that it's having a physical problem with the drive reading the disc, but it sounds like you get the same results repeatedly so iunno.....

At the moment of the error, can you browse the CD in explorer (not sure that would help but uh....)


----------



## Hobosanta (Sep 8, 2005)

I've also tried it in the DVD drive, that gives me the "setup.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close" error message when i try to run the setup file or the install game from the sold out menu. I can browse the CD fine in both drives, it only doesn't accept it's there when I try to install it. The only thing I can think of is that theres something still installed on my PC that makes it think that it's not the right CD, even though iv'e searched for any red alert 2 files still present (there weren't any) and deleted the RA2 folder from the westwood one. Really don't know what to try now!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I didn't realize RA2 is in the Sold Out series already... it's not that old... hmm

Just to confirm, have you tried compatibility mode? Usually it will run on Windows 98 Compatibilty mode.

I think your mod has done something... guess its living up to its name


----------



## Texu (Sep 26, 2005)

Hobosanta said:


> I've also tried it in the DVD drive, that gives me the "setup.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close" error message when i try to run the setup file or the install game from the sold out menu.


I had the same problem with my DVD drive, but after I installed SafeDisc update it worked fine.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

There is a link in the thread on top entitled "Please Insert correct CD-ROM" that has the safedisc update.


----------



## Hobosanta (Sep 8, 2005)

Hmm, did the safedisc thing and it now works fine! Thought i'd already tried it, but maybe i was just being incompetent and didn't. Anyway, thanks to everyone for their help, i'd forgotten how good RA2 was!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: anytime


----------

